# New Cover Art: Slayer - Book II of the Doom of Gotrek Gurnisson by David Guymer



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think this may be the finale;










No titles. Just _Slayer_. Could this be the final battle for Gotrek and Felix, the battle that a Greater Daemon once predicted and fled the planet to avoid? The destiny that Teclis foresaw? Either way, this cover definitely gives me chills.


LotN


----------

